# help with first competition



## ryans (Apr 23, 2010)

i have entered into my first rib competition. my town is doing an amateur rib cook off. they are providing 3 racks of baby backs. and they will be graded on appearance, tenderness/texture, and taste. i will have only about 4-5 hours to smoke the racks since set up is at 7am and turn in is at 1pm.
i am looking for any tips and things to bring with. i have a long list now and it is still growing.
i will do a dry rub and spray them with apple juice a few times, cook with coal and use apple wood for the smoke. 
any help would be great.

thanks!


----------



## rdknb (Apr 23, 2010)

I would use the 221 way of going ribs.  You can find more info on it on the left of the forum.   But is is 2 hrs on smoker, 2 in foil with apple juice, and 1 out of foil to firm them up


----------



## ugaboz (Jun 12, 2010)

have you ever used the butter honey and brown sugar wrap up after 2 hours on


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 12, 2010)

I would first practice my rib smoking for sure. Then I would use the 2-2-1 method and see how the tenderness works out for you. You want them tender but not too much fall off the bone tender. You don't want the judges picking up the bone and no meat comes with it. You do want some pull to the meat if you ask me. The main thing is have fun if it's not fun then it's not worth doing it is it??


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 15, 2010)

could you explain this method in more detail? The 221 method works great for me.....allways looking for improvement

 


UGABOZ said:


> have you ever used the butter honey and brown sugar wrap up after 2 hours on


----------



## fourthwind (Jun 24, 2010)

What he is refering to is when you get to the foiling, you put those ingrediants on the ribs before sealing the foil.  I have done several versions, but my favorite is just a drizzle of honey over the top, then I wrap them up, and let them cook for the 2 hours.  Typically after that I do two bastings of my sauce during the last hour.  Best advice I can give you is to do several practice runs at various temps to get the amount of tenderness and flavor in the alloted time..  The more time you can give yourself at the end the better..  Turn in times are always crazy. Good luck!
 


raptor700 said:


> could you explain this method in more detail? The 221 method works great for me.....allways looking for improvement


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info,I've got a rib comp the 4th of july... I'm new at this so i'm going to pactice, practice and if I get time i'm going to practice. I will let you know where i place.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 28, 2010)

good luck


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck

Let us know how you did Ryan.


----------



## benswholehogbbq (Jun 28, 2010)

Five hours is not a long time to smoke. If it were me, I'd rub 'em down, try to keep the smoker at about 250 the whole time, and spritz 'em about every hour and a half ( that should keep 'em moist enough ). I wouldn't wrap 'em ( I never have ), especially in that short a time. It seems to me they'll need all the heat and smoke exposure they can get. 

GOOD LUCK !


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree...5 Hrs is not long enough...Inspection is at 7am turn in is at 2Pm. So I'm limited on time. I will do a test friday. I will try your method and the 221 method. I will post the results with pics.
 


BensWholeHogBBQ said:


> Five hours is not a long time to smoke. If it were me, I'd rub 'em down, try to keep the smoker at about 250 the whole time, and spritz 'em about every hour and a half ( that should keep 'em moist enough ). I wouldn't wrap 'em ( I never have ), especially in that short a time. It seems to me they'll need all the heat and smoke exposure they can get.
> 
> GOOD LUCK !


----------



## grampyskids (Jun 28, 2010)

With 6 hours from receipt of meat til turn in, don't sweat it, you have time to do your thing. As a CBJ I look for a sheen to the ribs when when are being presented. I slather my BBR's in yellow mustard and then lovingly massage the rub into the meat(remember your honeymoon). I prefer a 2.5- 1.5- 1 method. I run at 240. When the ribs are presented, I want to see toothmarks in the meat and a gentle pull from the bone. Good luck and let me know how you make out. Any Q's, PM me.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 28, 2010)

I Didn't mean to hijack your thread RyanS (sorry)  How did you do on the comp? Best Wishes to you and yours


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

I know that I'm late, but see here for some of the best baby backs that I have ever had: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/95562/baby-backs-with-brown-sugar


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 1, 2010)

I got friday off, so I'm doing my test run tonite. 3 racks of spares cut St. louis style. I only had room in the pic for 2.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 1, 2010)

A little rub and there ready for the smoker.


----------



## benswholehogbbq (Jul 1, 2010)

Lookin' good Ryan. Hey, like I mentioned earlier, try doin' em without the foiling. 

And the next time your smokin' some ribs just for you and your friends ( no competition ), get rid of the brown sugar and sometimes butter everybody these days seems to like to slather their ribs with.

Go old-school ( what I like to call " Virginia Style " ribs ), and just put a nice spicy rub on 'em the day before, and smoke 'em ( spritz 'em every couple hours ). Some folks actually like a rib that bites back.

Anyway, good luck brother.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 1, 2010)

the one on the left I'm trying BensWholeHog's suggestion, and leave unwrapped for the 5 Hrs.The other 2 I'm trying Grampyskids idea, 2.5, 1.5, 1. I normally use the 221. It just works good for me, But I'll try anything once,twice if I like it!!


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 1, 2010)

BensWholeHog  on top , Grampyskids on the bottom. Both this racks were smoked on straight pecan woo


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 1, 2010)

WoW I'm glad to be a part of this family, Thanks for the tips. both of these ribs were great. If anyone is new to ribs I would start here. These guys can realy teach a guy something! I'm  going in to a comp sunday I will post results.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, I didn't get "bragin" rights. But we had a Great time and got a cool trophy


----------



## matts (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't beat that for your first time.   Great job.  Which method did you submit


----------



## deannc (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats!  I was just wondering a little while ago how things went.


----------



## hernando (Jul 6, 2010)

DeanNC said:


> Congrats!  I was just wondering a little while ago how things went.


I was just wondering the same thing :)

Congrats and I would say you still get some bragging rights considering this is your first comp. I would love to find a newbie competition to enter. I think that would be one of the best ways to learn.


----------



## raptor700 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the support! I used Grampyskids 2.5,1.5, 1. With a little brown sugar. (side note)1st place used the 221 with brown sugar, and (BUTTER)!

 


MattS said:


> Can't beat that for your first time.   Great job.  Which method did you submit


----------

